# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Haloo

## Resha Ardhianto

Helo
Dari kota Solo, mau berguru minta petunjuk sama senior2 disini agar bisa merawat koi di jalan yg benar

Salam kenal

Terima kasih

----------


## LDJ

Salam kenal om resha

----------


## Resha Ardhianto

Salken om dije...

----------

